# Right Before He Chose Her as VP.......!



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Nonononono (Aug 11, 2020)

nononono said:


>


Our future Madam President has great legs!


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

*Job done..........!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 351678, member: 2987"
Our future Madam President has great legs!
/QUOTE



*The " Current " one does.........*

*Willie tortured " Heels Up Harris's "......*.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 351678, member: 2987"
> Our future Madam President has great legs!
> /QUOTE
> 
> ...


You fancy Trump’s legs, eh? Wouldn’t have taken you for a chubby chaser. Who knew?


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You fancy Trump’s legs, eh? Wouldn’t have taken you for a chubby chaser. Who knew?View attachment 8591



*Why did you post a picture of fuzzy Hillary and striped Huma in Haiti....?*


----------

